# Edo Minato Namikaze & Edo Itachi Uchiha vs Bijuu Mode Naruto & EMS Sasuke



## SuperSaiyaWoman12 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Location*: Konoha Village
*Distance*: 100m
*Mindset*: IC for Naruto/Sasuke, BL for the duo.
*Knowledge*: Manga
*Restrictions*: Koto, Izanami, Shiki Fuujin
- Naruto has 8 minutes in BM, he powers down to base after.
- *Minato & Itachi have a day of prep.*
- Assume Minato can summon Ma/Pa (<- Really?)
- Since they are Edo Tensei, Naruto & Sasuke win if they kill the duo 10 times.

Scenario 2:
Kishimoto is writing the fight. *Hint* fapfapminatoitachifapfap 

Can Kishi's main characters beat his most wanked characters?


----------



## Hossaim (Feb 7, 2013)

Neither Naruto nor Sasuke has a sealing jutsu.


Rape thread.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Feb 7, 2013)

Susano'o that can move at untraceable speeds and warp attacks (without halt)?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SuperSaiyaWoman12 (Feb 7, 2013)

Silence cretins.

BM Naruto can spam 1000 clones and has island busting Bijuudama that Minato can't redirect. Itachi is Hidan level.

They obviously win


----------



## Rocky (Feb 7, 2013)

With a day of Prep, they could just run from Naruto with Hiraishin until BM wears off. Naruto won't Bijuudama his village anyway. (Though Sasuke might light it on fire)


----------



## Ersa (Feb 7, 2013)

Out of curiosity what would happen if Minato redirected the Bijuudama onto Naruto? 

Should be possible considering he did it to full Kurama.

Naruto can probably tank it but it isn't exactly something he's want to be hit by.


----------



## raizen28 (Feb 7, 2013)

Rasant said:


> Out of curiosity what would happen if Minato redirected the Bijuudama onto Naruto?
> 
> Should be possible considering he did it to full Kurama.
> 
> Naruto can probably tank it but it isn't exactly something he's want to be hit by.


This is a old argument. Minato would surely have to be out of the bladt radius which Naruto who he fighting should be close to him at least. It should Work but a Totsuka Sword Warping instantly on a Giant Target like BM naruto is more efficient.


----------



## Tobirama Uchiha (May 10, 2016)

Unlimited chakra for Itachi?He is maybe only shinobi who is stronger as Edo, because he have small chakra reserves
Minato=Naruto
Itachi>Sasuke (unlimited chakra)
Close win for Itachi & Minato


----------



## Itachі (May 10, 2016)

SuperSaiyaWoman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cctr1 (May 10, 2016)

who the fuck is SuperSaiyanWoman


----------



## ImSerious (May 10, 2016)

what year is it?


----------

